# Sony XAV-601BT and XAV-701BT - Great head units or Amazing head units?



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I recently got to play with the XAV-601BT and I have to say it is one of the best double dins I have ever seen. Has anyone else had a chance to play with one? So when do you think that Apple will have to jump on the MirrorLink bandwagon? 

Sony @ CES 2012 Sony Xplod Mirrorlink Demo - YouTube

Sony XAV-701HD and XAV-601BT In-Dash A/V Now with Extended Warranty


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

how's the ipod speed? it was slow on all the sony units i've used


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Probably the fastest and easiest to use ipod interface I have used. Before this I would have said pioneer was the fastest.

For those of you who don't know the details here is a quick rundown of the specs.

5 Volt preouts
front and rear USB
Android based operating system
detachable face - 6" only
mirrorlink
streams netfix, youtube, etc.
dual zone
customizable home screen background
etc.

Check out the rest here

XAV-601BT - Sony Double DIN A/V Receiver With Bluetooth at Abt


I literally can't think of a feature this thing doesn't have. Sure you could ask for some features I wish it had from my bitone but realistically it looks to be everything + the kitchen sink.


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

hmm maybe i'll have to check one of these out


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

Really??? Need to know more...


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have access to one so if you have questions let me know.


----------



## MoJoWales (Nov 14, 2009)

Is there a current list of supported MirrorLink devices that has been updated? The only ones I have found show only a few Nokias. I assume/hope the latest SonyEricsson xperias would work with this but does anyone know? Anybody have any experience with a MirrorLink app? Does the EQ7 produce decent SQ or will these need external processing? 
I've been waiting for another model to make it to market but this really intrigues me since I have a new android phone with great nav. 

MOJoWales


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

As far as I know the only android phone that will work is the galaxy S 3. That doesn't mean that won't change in the future though.

The eq7 is ok but it's not going to replace a 31-band eq on a processor. SQ wise this unit sounds amazing running through my bit one.


----------



## MoJoWales (Nov 14, 2009)

If anyone has information on what phones support MirrorLink, and/or RealVNP, or what is needed to enable it, please share it or provide some links. I haven't found much besides chatter on implementing this technology. I'm going to ask some questions in the Sony support forum but I'm not holding my breath.
These new source units could be excellent for those of us who have/need double din solutions and want good SQ. Personally I need a unit that can be used as a backup camera display in the factory location, the rest is gravy. The ability to use my android smartphone apps versus redundant features like navigation would be excellent IMO.
Nubz69, since you have access to an installed unit is there any noise interference from media functions or any other issues? Did you pair it with a Galaxy S and if so how did it perform? I haven't found a display model to play with locally. 
I've been waiting on the new Ingenix models but this is another option worth considering.

Thanks,

MOJoWales


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I havent found much other info on mirror link either, if you find something please post it up.

I have used it with my iphone 4s and it hos no noise interference. I don't have a galaxy S to try but once the 3 is released I want to get my hands on one to test it out. I have never had noise interference on any of my Sony headunits since they dropped the Xplod branding. FYI these are now available, you can order them online or go to your local Sony dealer.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Im will be purchasing one of these units shortly. Another thing that they have is delay settings aside the best screen/sharpest graphics on the market.


----------



## MoJoWales (Nov 14, 2009)

Still haven't learned much more about MirrorLink. 
For a recap without getting too nerd: MirrorLink is a new standardization of Terminal Mode. Any device running "official" software would have to be device specific and approved by the consortium that oversees the brand name MirrorLink. So, even though most new smartphones SHOULD have the hardware to support MirrorLink, unless the manufacturer designs software that is then approved by the MirrorLink consortium, full integration won't happen. 
The other thing that COULD happen would be porting of official device software and being able to install onto other unsupported devices. I don't know how likely this is as one of the main MirrorLink mission statements is safety features when in motion which COULD be disabled if the code is rewritten. I SPECULATE that older tricks like grounding to chassis will not work to bypass safety restrictions when using MirrorLink mode due to handheld device GPS. 
IMO it will only be a matter of time before units are ported when interest picks up, Android/Linux :thumbsup:. Regarding the "Official" downloadable phone communication apps being backwards compatible for existing smartphones, it's anybodies guess, but I think similar families/chipset/IO devices will be supported. 
A search of Mirror Link or Terminal Mode + (the name of your specific smartphone) might be educational. If I learn anything new I'll post it up.

MOJoWales


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I recently heard that mirrorlink may be hardware based from a friend of mine. I am not sure how accurate the information is but if it is true that means that porting the software to there phones may be difficult.


----------



## Libertyguy20 (Jun 6, 2012)

Does it have a fiber optic digital out?


----------



## MoJoWales (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't see anything about fiber optical out in the specs or in pictures. 
I ordered one and should have it by the end of the week. I will be replacing the entire factory system at install so it might take some time before I have any impressions. I'll post up a review when I'm done.

MOJoWales


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

No fiberoptic but if someone were to root it, we could possibly get USB audio out.


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

nubz69 said:


> No fiberoptic but if someone were to root it, we could possibly get USB audio out.


Gettin ideas already. Lol


----------



## BluestreakWRX (Jul 3, 2012)

Just installed mine this weekend.
Can't say I'm 100% impressed by it.

I'm using an iPhone4, so in order to utilize the screen's control over most functions (Pandora), I need to use the RC202IPV cable.
One issue with that, is the cable *must* be plugged into the iPhone *after* the BlueTooth connection has been established, or you won't be able to stream audio via the cable.

The Video capability statement isn't 100% honest, either. DVD and USB video function properly, but streaming from YouTube or Netflix from the iPhone doesn't work properly for me - I don't get any audio from said video source.

(IOS 5.1.1)


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

BluestreakWRX said:


> Just installed mine this weekend.
> Can't say I'm 100% impressed by it.
> 
> I'm using an iPhone4, so in order to utilize the screen's control over most functions (Pandora), I need to use the RC202IPV cable.
> ...


Something may be wrong with your install, I have no problem
With audio for watching video on my iPhone 4s and have seen iPhone 4 work just fine.

The reason you have to plug in your iPhone after Bluetooth connects is due to the iPhone switching to Bluetooth audio output. I either wait for Bluetooth to connect, change the audio output on the iPhone or switch the source input to something else and back to USB to deal with it.


----------



## lopezel (Aug 3, 2009)

That looks like a nice unit. I've been contemplating switching out my Pioneer 860mp for a double din unit in my Tacoma.


----------



## Vmax911 (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone had any experience with the 601BT and an Android Phone? Has Mirror Link materialized yet?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes, I have a Galaxy Note and would love a head unit that works with my phone.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

It looks like a few guys on the XDA forum are working on the drive link app.

Here is a link for you guys.

New Samsung Drive link 1.1.012 - xda-developers


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Do we have a list of phones compatible with these aside from galaxy?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Talked to a local dealer that said the Galaxy S3 and Note 2 are now fully released for Sony Mirrorlink. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

At CES I had a chance to see mirrorlink work on an S3, a nokia and Sony's new Xperia ZL. It is pretty cool but from what I understand the S3 app has been dumbed down a bit for the American market. 

If you want to DL the program and try it yourself you can find it in the Samsung store, it's not in the Playstore.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like a possibilty to be amazing. I am going to go to Custom Sounds this weekend. They have the 601 installed on the board that I can play with. I hope they work and sound as good as I think they will. I just bought an XAV-W1 for a future 5.1 project. Going to try it in my VW for a while to see how it sounds. CD specs are the same for the new ones. So it should give me an idea.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

like must of you Im looking to get a double din with exelent sq.,, I have the premier 880prs.... I will be dissapointed with the dacs? with the quality?? seem very good in specs but in reality?? any way I order mine today... any updates?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I went back to my trusty Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD. I really have no issues with that HU. Paired with my Zapco DC Ref amps there is ZERO noise in the system.

I might get the new Pioneer App radio when it comes out. Rumor has it that it will be their first with DVD drive.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I went back to my trusty Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD. I really have no issues with that HU. Paired with my Zapco DC Ref amps there is ZERO noise in the system.
> 
> I might get the new Pioneer App radio when it comes out. Rumor has it that it will be their first with DVD drive.


That means that the sony xav601bt is not trusty? And that pioneer 4200 is better? Tnx in advnce


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

That is not what I am saying. I already own the 4200 from another install. I just put that back in instead of buying a new head unit. That will buy me time until the new App Radio comes out.

I think the 601 is a fine HU. Understand though that I have heard the mirrorlink makes the phone get quite warm and that it can be buggy for some users. It also is only certified for the Galaxy S3 and Note 2, 1 Nokia phone (I think), and no Apple products. You can still use the iPhone/iPod in standard non-mirror mode, but all decks with iPod control can do that. The guys over at XDA Developers have done some work on full mirroring as well. I would check that out.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

Jeje.. im a proudly owner of a note 2 buy today im changing it for galaxy s4.. any neews about compativility? By the way my sony xav is out for delivery on ups truck.... i have the struggle with double dins.. and ended up getting the premier 880prs wich is very good at tweaking and shaping sound. But im just missing multimedia capabilities.. time aligment was a must and 5 volts on the sony xav601bt. But i guess that functions doesnt make a S.Q head unit.. what is the audiophiles opinion about this sony double din?


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

Almost here


----------



## Vmax911 (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking forward to your review of it!


----------



## jalyst (Jun 16, 2013)

@nubz69

What are all the differences between the XAV701BT (as it's called here) & the XAV-601BT?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Screen size is the main difference. Both have Bluetooth. 601 has 6.1" screen, 1 front and 1 rear USB, a rotary volume knob. 701 has 6.95" screen, 2 rear USB, buttons for volume, flip down screen, and adds HD radio as well.


----------



## jalyst (Jun 16, 2013)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Screen size is the main difference. 601 has 6.95" screen, 1 front and 1 rear USB, a rotary volume knob. 701 has 6.1" screen, 2 rear USB, buttons for volume, and flip down screen.


That's it? you absolutely sure about that? 
From what I recall in my research, it was a bit more than that, I'll review it all again soon. 
Also, your screen measurements are off.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Edited my post. Thanks.


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

The sony is here and its a good head unit.... expected less.. not mirrorlink work ..yet buy not needing til now..good s.q.


----------



## jalyst (Jun 16, 2013)

file audio said:


> The sony is here and its a good head unit.... expected less.. not mirrorlink work ..yet buy not needing til now..good s.q.


Congrats. 
That's your entire review?


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

jalyst said:


> Congrats.
> That's your entire review?


He he is good! Ipod last 3 seconds to start is fast in deed is nice gor the price even being sony not my favirite. Must confess i let go my premier 880prs for this. ..not dissapointed yet.. 
The bad? Not separa te xovers for rear and front like the high end h.u.only low pass and highpass. Not db for each speakers

But 3 good a must have 
5 volts outs
Detachable face
Time aligment


----------



## jalyst (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay. Good for you. Thanks.


----------

